# Making Money



## Lemurz (14 Nov 2004)

One of my friends recently tried to recruit me into a network marketing company selling telecoms.

Does anybody actually make money from these "work from home" opportunities?


----------



## zag (14 Nov 2004)

Eh, the ones at the top probably do.

The ones at the bottom (and there will *always* be a bottom layer) don't make money.

The gamble is whether you get in at the top or the bottom and you have no way of knowing this in advance.

z


----------



## rainyday (14 Nov 2004)

With friends like those.....

Ask your friend to pay up your joining fee on your behalf and you'll pay him back out of the guaranteed income stream that is going to be heading your way soon, and see how he/she reacts. This would be a measure if his/her confidence that you are actually going to make money from the scheme.


----------



## ninsaga (14 Nov 2004)

There is lots of lolly to be made in Network marketing. You just need to be aware of a few key things going into it....

- Need to ensure that the product or service is top quality. Remember you will be selling these to people that you know - if soemthing goes wrong your credibility is at stake.
- You will not make alot of money out of it in the short to med term - most likely- certainly not enough that you can quit your day time job.
- You are ready to be knocked back time & time & time again but prepared to pursue irrespective.
- People you know will undermine the product, service etc & will not support you
- Be mindful of the fact that for some product based net. mkt. products you will need to buy by the truck load in order to obtain bonuses etc - wil you have the cash to outlay on this, room to store & really be in a position to move the product.
- You will need to buy  your own customer service forms, marketing literature, advertise yourself, pay for conference rooms at hotles etc. Generally net matk. companies provide just the starter packs  - you are on your own after that.
- It is work - not really a hobby & does take up alot of your time to develop

I'm not knocking net. mkt - just letting you know what you are getting into. There are many who are quite successful in this & I've met them - they are earning frightening money every single month - but they have built international businesses. 

You need to be sure of the company that you are getting involved with. That's the key thing.

ninsaga


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2004)

A lot of so called network marketing based businesses are tantamount to or actually pyramid schemes. If you have to pay to join then you should be immediately wary. A healthy skepticism is useful in these contexts. Proceed with caution and always investigate fully and seek independent feedback on such schemes.


----------

